# Gleichtönigkeit



## srt86hil

Has anyone got any idea what this word means? It’s used in the context of “ihre Gleichtönigkeit hat einen über ihre Gröβe getäuscht". Looking around on the internet, it appears to have some kind of meaning like “resonance” but I’m not sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bahiano

Ist eventuell *Eintönigkeit* (= Monotonie) gemeint?
Nur 'ne Idee...


----------



## srt86hil

Hmmm. ich glaube nicht, dass das ganz genau ist...


----------



## Bahiano

srt,
bitte gib doch noch ein bischen mehr Kontext! Wer hat dies wann über wen/was gesagt?

LG, Bahiano


----------



## Whodunit

Vielleicht ist es ein Neologismus aus _Gleichgültigkeit_ und _Eintönigkeit_?


----------



## srt86hil

Es ist von einem Abschnitt von Ernst Barlach (deshalb kann es kein Nelogismus sein, denn er wurde 1870 geboren). Er beschreibt die Landschaft waehrend einer Eisenbahnfahrt. Ein paar mehr Saetze: "oft sieht man auf eine sonnige, leicht gekruemmte Flaeche, die sich fern zum Horizontwall erhebt, und gewahrt ploetzlich, dass ihre Gleichtoenigkeit einen ueber ihre Groesse getaeuscht hat".

Ich weiss, dass es ein sehr ungewoehnliches Wort ist, aber ich fand manche Leute es im Internet verwenden.


----------



## Whodunit

Es ist zumindest kein gebräuchliches Wort (ich kann es in keinem Wörterbuch finden) und bedeutet irgendetwas in der Richtung "monotony" oder "in the same manner".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich würde es ebenfalls als Uniformität verstehen. 

Gleichtönigkeit der Landschaft bezieht sich auf Gleichartigkeit, Gleichfarbigkeit, Nichtunterscheidbarkeit, Unveränderlichkeit. Wenn man es wörtlicher betrachtet, bezieht es sich auf den Farbton. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Barlach es so gemeint hat. Ich würde es interpretieren als "mit sich selbst im Einklang, harmonisch" und zugleich eintönig. Weil das Wort so selten ist, wird es sicherlich auch mit leicht unterschiedlicher Bedeutung verwendet.

Ich habe viele Wörterbücher durchgesehen. Im Grimm'schen Wörterbuch kommt es vor, aber ohne Definition.


----------



## Kajjo

srt86hil said:


> “ihre Gleichtönigkeit hat einen über ihre Gröβe getäuscht"


_You do not notice how vast the area is because of the monotony of the landscape. _

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

Vermute, daß es hier um in einem Farbton oder in sich gleichenden Farbtönen gehaltene Flächen geht, möglicherweise, falls Barlach von frisch gepflügten Feldern oder ähnlichem schreibt, sogar um annähernd tonfarbene Flächen. Vielleicht ist die Beschreibung eines synästhetischen Effekts  beabsichtigt, im Licht schwingen die Flächen im Gleichklang ihrer Farben, und die Größe dieser pulsierenden und perspektivisch verzerrten Flächen zu schätzen fällt schwer. Bezweifle ich allerdings ein wenig.


----------



## stanley

Ich wuerde eher "Gleichheit" sagen.


----------



## Kajjo

Das Wort Gleichheit paßt hier aber gar nicht. (Gleichheit = equality)

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

stanley said:


> Ich wuerde eher "Gleichheit" sagen.


 


Kajjo said:


> Das Wort Gleichheit paßt hier aber gar nicht. (Gleichheit = equality)
> 
> Kajjo


 
Muss nicht sein, Kajjo. "Gleichheit" kann auch "homogeneity" oder "similarity" bedeuten und würde somit eventuell in diesen Kontext passen, wenn auch nicht vorrangig.


----------



## stanley

Ihre Gleichheit hat ueber ihre Groesse getaeuscht.

Geht doch!


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Muss nicht sein, Kajjo. "Gleichheit" kann auch "homogeneity" oder "similarity" bedeuten und würde somit eventuell in diesen Kontext passen, wenn auch nicht vorrangig.


Das erscheinen mir eher Wörterbuchübersetzungen spezieller Einzelfälle zu sein. Sie bestehen alle den Rückübersetzungstest nicht. Similarity is eigentlich Ähnlichkeit und eben nicht Gleichheit. Homogeneity bedeutet Homogenität, Gleichmäßigkeit, Gleichartigkeit, bestenfalls "Gleichheit bezüglich X", aber nur sehr selten einfach Gleichheit.

Wir wissen ja inzwischen, daß es sich um den Blick aus einem Fenster auf eine vorbeirauschende Landschaft handelt, die so eintönig und gleichförmig ist, daß man über ihre wahre Größe hinweggetäuscht wird. 

Passend wären daher Begriffe wie _uniform or monotonous.

_Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke auch, _uniform or monotonous_ sind richtig.

Der Unterschied von "gleichtönig" zu "eintönig", den ich empfinde, besteht darin, dass ich bei "gleichtönig" das Gefühl habe, dass es etwas größeres ist, als bei "eintönig". Es steht auf der gleichen Ebene, wie "gleichförmig", während ich bei "eintönig" stärkere negative Aspekte fühle. 
Da das Wort sehr selten ist, beruht das alles auf Analogien.


----------



## gaer

AKKORDEON: 

Beim _*wechseltönigen*_ Verfahren sind 2 verschieden gestimmte Zungen auf einer Stimmplatte befestigt, die durch Druck eines Knopfes (bzw.Taste) 2 Töne unterschiedlicher Tonhöhe hervorbringen, je nachdem ob der Balg herausgezogen oder zusammengedrückt wird. Beim _*gleichtönigen*_, auch chromatisch genannten, Verfahren werden auf Zug und Druck des Balges zwei identische Töne je Stimmplatte erzeugt.

Markus hält sich jedesmal die Ohren zu, wenn das Lied läuft. Für ihn muss das so sein, wie für die ersten Menschen die den Bolero gehört haben und sich aufgrund der bis dahin nie gekannten _*Gleichtonigkeit*_ die Ohren zuhielten. Source

So entstanden im Laufe von mehr als zweieinhalb Jahrzehnten maßstabsetzende, aufrüttelnde und gegen den Strich gebürstete Einspielungen von Kompositionen von Antonio Vivaldi bis Heinz Holliger, die der uniformen _*Gleichtönigkeit*_ des Tonträgermarktes immer einen Gegenpol entgegengesetzt haben. Source

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Gaer, die Anwendung in der Musik ist klar. Aber das ist ein Homonym, bzw. ein Wort mit gleichem Aussehen aber unterschiedlicher Bedeutung. Im vorliegenden Kontext ist es nicht zutreffend.

(Nebenbei: Meine Mutter spielt so ein wechseltöniges Instrument.)


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, Gaer, die Anwendung in der Musik ist klar. Aber das ist ein Homonym, bzw. ein Wort mit gleichem Aussehen aber unterschiedlicher Bedeutung.


I'm not sure I agree, Hutschi. It's meaning in music is droning, uniform, the same, not changing. It can mean boring (notice the reference to Ravel's Bolero in which a simple melody is played over and over again—monotonous), or it can refer to a bassline, for instance, one that is stable or fixed while something goes on in counterpoint and that by itself is also monotonous.

When used figuratively, I would wager that it makes similar points about things that are visual.

Words are often used figuratively to describe both sound and sight. Would you disagree? 


			
				Hutshci said:
			
		

> Gleichtönigkeit der Landschaft bezieht sich auf Gleichartigkeit, Gleichfarbigkeit, Nichtunterscheidbarkeit, Unveränderlichkeit.


I see no clash at all between what you said and what I said. I think "homonym" is the wrong word, since that normally refers to two different words that are pronounced the same way but spelled differently and often or usually with different origins!


> Im vorliegenden Kontext ist es nicht zutreffend.


Do you still think so? The specific usage as applied to accordian does not fit very well. I just included it to show  (possible) additional meanings. I should mention that I am almost completely ignorant when it comes to accordians, so that part was "clear as mud" to me. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Stimmt, Gaer, man kann das Prinzip vergleichen. Man könnte die Bedeutung aus der Musik transformieren und auf den Originaltext abbilden. 
Als Metapher ist es geeignet.

Ich habe jetzt im "Etymologischen Wörterbuch des Deutschen" von dtv nachgeschaut. Die beiden Bedeutungen haben tatsächlich auch die gleiche Wurzel:

Ton: Klang, Laut, Betonung, Akzent, Farbe in bestimmter Abstufung ... aus lat. tonus: Ton, Klang, Akzent, Farbton, Spannung ...

Bereits in den alten Formen sind also Ton und Farbe enthalten.  

Man kann die Bedeutung in der Musik also doch gut als Modellbedeutung für die Farbe nehmen.

Hutschi


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Stimmt, Gaer, man kann das Prinzip vergleichen. Man könnte die Bedeutung aus der Musik transformieren und auf den Originaltext abbilden.
> Als Metapher ist es geeignet.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt im "Etymologischen Wörterbuch des Deutschen" von dtv nachgeschaut. Die beiden Bedeutungen haben tatsächlich auch die gleiche Wurzel:
> 
> Ton: Klang, Laut, Betonung, Akzent, Farbe in bestimmter Abstufung ... aus lat. tonus: Ton, Klang, Akzent, Farbton, Spannung ...
> 
> Bereits in den alten Formen sind also Ton und Farbe enthalten.
> 
> Man kann die Bedeutung in der Musik also doch gut als Modellbedeutung für die Farbe nehmen.
> 
> Hutschi


Right, Hutschi. 

Very talented people often "hear colors" and "see sounds". There is an unusual link between hearing and sight.

The best example of the unity of sound and color: Tonfarbe, tone-color.

I'm shocked that I can't find the German word in LEO. Have I spelled it wrong?  

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

"Gleichtönigkeit" ist sehr selten und kaum in Wörterbüchern vorhanden. 
Ein ähnliches Wort ist "Eintönigkeit", das ist oft zu finden.
Ich habe an mehreren Stellen nachgesehen, wie es verwendet wird, im Normalfall betont "gleichtönig" die Wiederholung von einfachen Strukturen. (Gleichtöniger Regen, gleichförmig und gleichtönig)


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> "Gleichtönigkeit" ist sehr selten und kaum in Wörterbüchern vorhanden.
> Ein ähnliches Wort ist "Eintönigkeit", das ist oft zu finden.
> Ich habe an mehreren Stellen nachgesehen, wie es verwendet wird, im Normalfall betont "gleichtönig" die Wiederholung von einfachen Strukturen. (Gleichtöniger Regen, gleichförmig und gleichtönig


Gleichtönigkeit
Die wahlkampftaktischen Befriedungen führten zu einer *Gleichtönigkeit* in den Argumenten. (Quelle: _TAZ 1997_) 

It does appear to me that this is a rare word!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> I'm shocked that I can't find the German word in LEO. Have I spelled it wrong?


 
"Tonfarbe" you mean? That's because the word is "Klangfarbe." You were close.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> "Tonfarbe" you mean? That's because the word is "Klangfarbe." You were close.


Yup. "Klangfarbe". But "Tonfarbe" actually exists, although I've never seen it or heard it.

This is the day for unusual words: Tonfarbe, Veranlassungswort, Gleichtönigkeit. 

Gaer


----------



## Hutschi

Die englische Übersetzung von "wechseltönig" und "gleichtönig" bei Musikinstrumenten ist "bisonoric" und "unisonoric". In diesem Sinne sind es Fachwörter.


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Die englische Übersetzung von "wechseltönig" und "gleichtönig" bei Musikinstrumenten ist "bisonoric" und "mono-sonoric". In diesem Sinne sind es Fachwörter.


I have never heard these words before, but you are right. As I said, I knew nothing about accordians!

However, the preferred word seems to be "unisonoric".

Results *1* - *10* of about *1,400* for *bisonoric*.
Results *1* - *10* of about *1,170* for *unisonoric*.
Results *1* - *1* of *1* for *monosonoric*.

I need to get an accordian player to show me how this works. If I see it and hear it, I'll have a much better understanding. 

Gaer


----------



## Bahiano

gaer said:


> Yup. "Klangfarbe". But "Tonfarbe" actually exists, although I've never seen it or heard it.
> 
> This is the day for unusual words: Tonfarbe, Veranlassungswort, Gleichtönigkeit.
> 
> Gaer


Hello Gaer,
Maybe you were thinking of _*Farbton*_ instead of_* Tonfarbe*_?!
I.e.: Altweiß hat einen dunkleren Farbton als Alpinaweiß

Just an idea...


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke eher, in unserem Zusammenhang ist Tonfarbe als eine Art der Klangfarbe gemeint.


----------



## gaer

Bahiano said:


> Hello Gaer,
> Maybe you were thinking of _*Farbton*_ instead of_* Tonfarbe*_?!
> I.e.: Altweiß hat einen dunkleren Farbton als Alpinaweiß
> 
> Just an idea...


No, I was mixing up German and English. I can't see any difference between "Tonfarbe" and "Klangfarbe" except that the latter is almost always used for "tone color", a very common idea in music. 

Farbton would be "tint" or something to do with "color", I think.

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Bahiano said:


> Altweiß hat einen dunkleren Farbton als Alpinaweiß


Es sollte dazugesagt werden, daß _Alpinaweiß_ die meistverkaufte weiße Innenfarbe in Deutschland ist, aber eben kein _Farbton_. Idiomatisch korrekte weiße Farbtöne sind z.B. schneeweiß, reinweiß, altweiß.

Kajjo


----------

